# SWC-CNO trip report



## Midland Valley (Jan 11, 2006)

Joyce and I left Hutchinson, KS. Jan 2, on the SWC, right on time: 2:21 AM. We rode coach to Chicago and arrived a few minutes early. The train did'nt back into the station like it usually does. We checked into the Metropolitan Lounge and settled in for a nice layover. The City of New Orleans left on time at 8:00 PM. We had a roomette, #5 and our car attendant was very kind and helpful. We went to the diner at 8:30 where we had a very nice meal (already reported in other forum). Got a fair nights sleep for an early wake up for Memphis. A cab was waiting trackside to take us to airport for car rental. On Friday, the 6th, we arrived at the train station in Memphis at about 3:30 PM. We checked our big bag for Chicago and stored our other bags behind the counter for $2.00 per bag, (a little steep to me). Then we walked up Main Street to Beale. We ate dinner at the Hard Rock Cafe and messed around till about 7:00 PM when we got on one of the old electric steet cars and headed back to the station. The Train arrived quite early and we boarded the sleeper, Bedroom E. Our car attendant was quite helpful and soon had our beds down. The train left on time and we went to bed and had a pretty good sleep. We woke up on our own around 6:30 AM and both took showers and dressed for a slightly ahead of on time arrival into CUS. We headed for the Metro Lounge and checked in there, then walked to State street and Marshall Field's and killed a couple of hours there, Joyce bought her a new purse there. I saw some dress shirts on sale I liked but just couldn't see spending $130.00. We walked back to the station and hung out in the Lounge untill boarding time for the SWC. We had roomette #2, very handy to upstairs restroom and the attendants room. Simon, our car attendant was superb. Very friendly, helpful, professional. The train left the station on time, since the #29 had arrived early that morning. We made a 5:00 PM reservation in the diner. We both had the steak with baked potato and the chocolate cake with ice cream for dessert. Wonderful! The dining car staff was great and fun. Moments before we were to cross the Mississippi at Fort Madison, Iowa, we heard a loud hiss and the train went into emergency brake. We stopped pretty hard. Don't know what happened but think a hose came uncoupled. It took about twenty minutes and we were back in motion. Made up the time in Fort Madison. Simon put our beds down about 9:00 PM. I told him we would let him sleep and to be sure to tell the conductor who would get on at KC. to get us up about 20 minutes befor Hutchinson, as I didn't want to wake up in Dodge City. I gave him our tip, for which he was most grateful and we went to sleep. Good sleep but had to get up at 3:30 AM for an ontime 4:00 AM stop in Hutchinson, KS. This was the first time in twenty some years of Amtrak travel that every single leg of the journey was on time or early. Lots of fun. I'm looking forward to our March journey to Philadelphia.


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 11, 2006)

> ...Marshall Field's and killed a couple of hours there...


Great report - WOW - all on time. Sounds like the food was good, too.

My wife can spend the day at Fields. You're lucky it was only a couple of hours!!! :lol:


----------



## AlanB (Jan 11, 2006)

Midland Valley said:


> We checked our big bag for Chicago and stored our other bags behind the counter for $2.00 per bag, (a little steep to me).


Well then don't try day checking your bags in NYC, last I knew it was 5 bucks a bag.  That was from 2 or 3 years ago too, so it may well have gone up since then.

Otherwise, thanks for a great report.  Sounds like you had a great trip!


----------



## AmtrakFan (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice to see your 4 made early into Naperville....  I did see the train. Great Trip report


----------



## Midland Valley (Jan 11, 2006)

AmtrakFan said:


> Nice to see your 4 made early into Naperville....  I did see the train. Great Trip report


I really did think about you as we were going through there.


----------



## AmtrakFan (Jan 11, 2006)

Midland Valley said:


> AmtrakFan said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to see your 4 made early into Naperville....     I did see the train.   Great Trip report
> ...


My Thank You here's a link to the Photo I shot. The Power was 137, 183 and 118. http://amtrakfan.rrpicturearchives.net/sho....aspx?id=263897


----------



## Midland Valley (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice photo. Yep! it was a grey old day all the way.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jan 12, 2006)

What a great report! What a refreshing change from so many reports about rude employees, hours-long delays, etc.

I couldn't believe it as each section of your trip kept being on time, on time, on time, etc.,and each attendant being helpful, etc.

Gives us hope for the future!!


----------



## cee (Jan 12, 2006)

enjoyed your report, Midland & reminds me to ask: i have been wanting an after-dark photo of the front of the hutchinson station, because i lifted a sleepy head in the middle of the night in the late 90s on the westbound SWC & saw the station front with its protruding, steel, all-caps type H U T C H I N S O N & the beautiful white glow around each letter from the neon lights (unseen) behind it...aah! i thought i was dreaming but daytime photos i've seen tell me i wasn't...but that's all i can find anywhere--daytime photos...any ideas? thanks in advance


----------



## Midland Valley (Jan 14, 2006)

I'll be at the station in March for a trip to the East. I'll get a shot and sent it to you.


----------



## cee (Jan 15, 2006)

that is wonderful of you!


----------



## had8ley (Jun 1, 2006)

AlanB said:


> Midland Valley said:
> 
> 
> > We checked our big bag for Chicago and stored our other bags behind the counter for $2.00 per bag, (a little steep to me).
> ...


Washington Union Station is a rip off also...


----------

